# Need help with hydraulic hook up



## T Ractor (Dec 26, 2018)

I have Kubota L4760 and two remote hydraulics, and have a pivoting hydraulic blade I want to put on my loader and can't get the hydraulics to work, 
I shot this video showing my question, please help, Thanks!!!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Lower your three point slightly so it is not bypassing pressure.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Is that a third function valve your plugging the hoses into.
If so there should be a switch on the joystick you need to push while operating the loader controls for it to work.


----------



## T Ractor (Dec 26, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Lower your three point slightly so it is not bypassing pressure.


I will try,


DK35vince said:


> Is that a third function valve your plugging the hoses into.
> If so there should be a switch on the joystick you need to push while operating the loader controls for it to work.


The only button on the joystick is a throttle up button, no aux button. I've also tried locking the joystick and working both #1 and #2 remote levers, still nothing


----------

